

Dayload: collects AWS usage and reports via mail - junyaogura
http://dayload.in/

======
timrobinson
Looks useful, but do I really have to give my AWS secret access key? You could
do a lot with that...

~~~
junyaogura
You can generate and use a restricted (read-only) AWS credential with AWS IAM
(Identity and Access Management). <http://aws.amazon.com/iam/>

